# Sharing broadband connxn ?



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Frnz

My friend has an airtel BB connxn with cable Modem. I have a Acer Laptop . 
I want to share BB connxn with his PC.

Now plz tell solutions to two problems : 

1. How to share BB connxn ? Is it by a Router ? If yes which is cheapest and best to buy from Nehru Place ? 

2. When I connect to cable from his BB , two computers icon show in my lappi. But I am not able to open any site. When dbl clicking on those icons it shows packets send but packets received are zero...I had also tried repairing IP address but it doesnt help..Can you please suggest any solution..

Thanks ...


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 12, 2007)

u can use the connection by making a network between his PC and yours or by a router even... get a linksys router which will cost around 3k...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 12, 2007)

linksys is wired or wireless router ?
and plz tell solution to 2nd problem too

Thnx


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 12, 2007)

it has both Lan port and wifi ... 

i donlt exactly know the answer to second question...


----------



## mediator (Jan 12, 2007)

It has been discussed a number of times! U shud have searched! Neways!

Yes, Sharing is very easy via Router! If more than 1 computer can be connected to a router to access internet, then sharing is also possible! As for cheapest router, u have to find that out urself in Nehru place! I wud advice wireless router!


For sharing!
A. 
Try pinging first the other computer! If its Ok then proceed, else the physical connection is erroneous!

B. 
turn on all the needed services like
1. Internet Connection Sharing and windows firewall

2. Print and file sharing

3. Netbios over tcp/ip

4. Simple file sharing(folder options)

5. All the other corresponding services in services.msc!


C. 
Then
*Edit Registry*

Edit regkey from hexadecimal "1" (or wateva) to "0":

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\restrictanonymous.

For wireless read this!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42774&highlight=wireless


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 13, 2007)

last time i did it was a long ago........... 4 to 5 years back before onset of ADSL it is very easy with ADSL now.......

you can try tough..............

i connected my pc via cable modem....... and internet was running as it should installed a lan card........ and connected a second computer via cross cable ( normal RJ-45 UTP lead with Recieve and transmit pair crossed) also known as uplink cable will cost you something like 50 - 60 bucks max...

though i was not having great knowledge of forwarding etc at that time so.. i just ran the setup of windows xp with the internet running and bith pc connected the windows xp configured by itself to run the internet on both the system..........

if you donot want this............

this should be the correct solution provided you have patience to go through this.............

Connect both the system via lan cross or by swich doesnt matter.......
intall the proxy server software on the first pC with direct internet connection  to internet now configure the second one to give the address of the proxy server..........

this will take care of the problem for you............

the logic behind ....
if you are not able to get webpages the possibility is this that browser do not understand where to get the connection from...

now you can setup the address of proxy server in advanced settings of broweser via lan connection and the request will first go to proxy and then to internet and will return in same manner..

Eaxperiment a little bit will be FUN

Peace
Raj


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually all you require is a lan card on his pc which is not used by the modem. Then you can use windows internet connection sharing. But the performance is dismal.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 13, 2007)

thnx all...wat abt a hub ? is it a good solution


----------



## mediator (Jan 13, 2007)

Nope, a switch is a better solution! 
I wud advice a wireless router coz it has switching functionality with 4 port switch(this is in my router) i.e u can implement "wireline" solution tooo!


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey no one talks about network bridge. It is a nice little feature offered by windows. Using it you can connect two dissimilar networks together. I am using it right now to connect 2 PC at 100mbps and share my BB at the same time. It does not require a hub, router of switch. Guys guys, he is only connecting 2 PC, a switch costs over 900rs. PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## mediator (Jan 14, 2007)

techno tublai said:
			
		

> Hey no one talks about network bridge. It is a nice little feature offered by windows. Using it you can connect two dissimilar networks together. I am using it right now to connect 2 PC at 100mbps and share my BB at the same time. It does not require a hub, router of switch. Guys guys, he is only connecting 2 PC, a switch costs over 900rs. PM me if you want to know more.


1. Can the the network still work if the main PC running "windows" be switched off or the power has to be wasted for that??
2. Can more computers be added afterwards easily?


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 14, 2007)

No the 2nd pc in my case will not get the net if the 1st one is off. But as my first PC is always on, I dont face such a problem. For adding more computers, each will need a lan card, but the bridge setup is usually effective for a couple of PCs only. I had to resort to this method as I didn't have 1200 bucks for a switch and could not find a switch/hub with less than 6 ports in Kolkata. Buying such would have not been cost effective in my 2PC only scenario.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

i think what u are doing is haing internet in one PC and sharing it with other PC via network ..


----------



## mediator (Jan 14, 2007)

techno tublai said:
			
		

> No the 2nd pc in my case will not get the net if the 1st one is off. But as my first PC is always on, I dont face such a problem. For adding more computers, each will need a lan card, but the bridge setup is usually effective for a couple of PCs only. I had to resort to this method as I didn't have 1200 bucks for a switch and could not find a switch/hub with less than 6 ports in Kolkata. Buying such would have not been cost effective in my 2PC only scenario.


Thats why I asked the question! U r thinking of and giving short term solution. Ur solution is effective mainly for 2 PCs, but not at all cost effective in the long run. But in ur case



1. The subsequent cost is higher. A router takes much less power than a computer. So if the person uses ur solution, the overall cost will still be very high. My wireless router was for Rs.2700, but suppose if I had  used ur solution even for an year, it wud have costed me more than Rs.2700 (electricity bill). But I want to use the solution not just for one year, but for more than one year. 

2. The wireless routers like mine typically have 4 port switch(wireline)+wireless technology. So u can connect by either of them.

3. If u have 2 PCs u can connect them either by either way wireline/wireless.

4. Suppose tommorrow u plan to bring more PCs, or u plan to buy a laptop, u will still have no problem in connecting to the internet/LAN. Just start ur Laptop and do the necessary configurations. U r up and running!

5. If u do the same with ur solution, u'll have to buy more lan cards => means more wastage of money!

6. Ur windows PC gets affected by virus, what will u do?

7. In ur solution there is probem related to wirings and then solving it will become tedious!



So if u wanna do a long term and neat planning, then ofcors my wirless solution/wireless router is the way to go and is indeed "cost effective". That will also help to save money in the long run!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2007)

I did not mention this in my earlier post as I wasn't sure if you wanted this solution. I have an AirTel Broadband connection which I share with my laptop through my desktop. My desktop has two lan cards. I use IP masquerading in Open SuSE 10.1 on the desktop to share the connection with my laptop. The sharing is quite even and my only investment was a lan card and a network cable. Connecting through a linux router as I have will also protect your Windows.


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 14, 2007)

1. Yes thats my point exactly. My connection is cost effective only for MY case. I didn't mention that the other computer is of a friend living in the next house. Due to financial reasons it is very hard for us to shell out even Rs 1500 in a single jump. And as we are eng-students, we will be soon drifitng away from each other, to different states in job. No point in hardware investments at this point. 

2. We ARE only going to connect 2 PCs. So why waste a routers' port and wireless capability.

3.And there is no hassle in my config. The inbuilt mobo LAN was all we needed. We had to only assign the required ip and default gateway.

4. Same, no further PCs to be attatched.

5. As I mentioned no more PCs sono more ethernet cards period.

6. Adequate precaution has been taken against viruses, lets not get paranoid here. Firewalls and anti-virus are up and running.

7. My config is up and running for 2+ years now and still no problems. Then again it never necessarily mean that we will not have a problem in the future.

8.  And as my PC is ALWAYS running 24X7, there is power useage all the time. So why bother? NucleusKore also uses a near similar setup. 

9. Problems may arise in the router any time, so the case is same with any hardware. 

10. Wireless would not have been an option in our case because of the 1st floor and 2nd floor location of our setup. The concrete walls in between will seriously impart the signals useless but in our config we are enjoying a normal high speed LAN. So why use a wi-fi router anyways?

11. If we have opted for a router, as we are in 2 seperate buildings, placement of the router would have been a problem. 

12. And you already have a setup. Why do you bother friend? Lets not get personal here anyways. We ARE drifting away from our topic. 

@esumitkumar, you need to specify he default gateway in the tcp/ip config of your laptop, perferably the tcp/ip address of the airtel modem.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2007)

@mediator If you are thinking of sharing the connection long term then yes a wireless router consumes far less power than a desktop, even with the monitor switched off. I agree.

I use the my shared connection to update the SuSE packages on my laptop and to update my windows and transfer files, that's all, so two lan card solution works for me.


----------



## mediator (Jan 14, 2007)

techno tublai said:
			
		

> 1. Yes thats my point exactly. My connection is cost effective only for MY case. I didn't mention that the other computer is of a friend living in the next house. Due to financial reasons it is very hard for us to shell out even Rs 1500 in a single jump. And as we are eng-students, we will be soon drifitng away from each other, to different states in job. No point in hardware investments at this point.
> 
> 2. We ARE only going to connect 2 PCs. So why waste a routers' port and wireless capability.
> 
> ...


Cool down, I'm not getting personal anyhow. 
If u r having that configuration and wanna part with ur friend after sometime, then yea ur solution is OK. BUT, as u said ur PC is always running (pt. 8 of urs), that means a lot of power too being wasted! Have u calculated the yearly bill? I know u keep running ur PC 24x7 for ur work. But that is not the scenario with most of the people! They switch their PCs off after doing their work!

10. I don't think concrete walls have any effect now on wireless tech. coz my router catches around 7-8 networks around my home and it has concrete walls all around.

11. Thats a myth. As i said I own a router, and there's one "open" network coming from a building near my place. I know the exact room where it is placed and its like 30+ meters away!! So there's no problem like ur talking about.
And please don't bring other members in discussion. Lets talk on our own.

@nucleauscore : I know that worked for u, even I had setup that solution at some time. But whats the point? If u keep one PC running to share the net, then u'll have high electricity bills, and if u don't then u'll always have the trouble to switch the 2 PCs ON to share the NET with other one.


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

hi i am using bsnl dataone broadband...... earlier i was using it on my desktop only....but now i wana use it both on my desktop as well as on laptop.

so can anyone guide me how can i use it on both devices with  a single user and single connection ? also tell me whether i can use one User on both devices at a single time ??????
plz helpppppppppp


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

me_chirag said:
			
		

> hi i am using bsnl dataone broadband...... earlier i was using it on my desktop only....but now i wana use it both on my desktop as well as on laptop.
> 
> so can anyone guide me how can i use it on both devices with a single user and single connection ? also tell me whether i can use one User on both devices at a single time ??????
> plz helpppppppppp


 
Which modem do u have


----------



## mediator (Jan 16, 2007)

@chirag : Both PCs are independent, but share the net! So 2 users can work simultaneously.

For ur other queries, answer is embedded in the heart of this thread!


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

modem provided by bsnl broadband.....

smartax MT882 is written on it.....


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

See if this helps to connect

*calcuttatelephones.com//dataoneinstall/mu03.html

And if u can exchange for  a TYPE2 modem then it will best u can connect ur laptop with Wifi (if ur laptop has one ) i m using that with my Laptop and desktop


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

u mean to say i have to buy a router first and then make network connection in Pc and laptop.......

but listen one thing , my dataone modem has two output....
1. is for LAN Card
2. is for USB

cant we do tht way tht we connect one pc with LAN cable and Laptop with USB.

i did try tht too, but no drivers for USB for XP. frm where i can get tht ?

any idea


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

*calcuttatelephones.com//dataoneinstall/mdm03.html

get the USB driver from this link...


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

acha one thing more i would like to ask to u......
earlier wat i used to do is tht , my sister has another dataone connection at other home. wat we do is , we use her ID and Password to login and use her a/c for completing 400mb......

but now a days its not working.....
can u also guide me abt tht tooo..... any ideas for tht toooo.....


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

it happens sometimes... try using it after restating the modem also... or if it is not working for many days it must be blocked... BSNL is bloacking those accounts for a particular line which are being accessed by several lines


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks buddy for this useful information..... thanxs a lot.....
may i have ur mail id or yahoo mess id for future helping ?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

PM me here or ajayashish@yahoo.co.in... but ask ur questions here in this forum as there better trouble shooters in the forum....


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

sir on the link *calcuttatelephones.com//dataoneinstall/mu03.html
it has been written to use admin as id and password but its not working ?


yyyyyyyy?????
and is tht bsnl's site ??????
__________
as stated by u earlier (try using it after restating the modem also...)

wat do u mean by restating and how to do tht ?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

HAVE U SET THE tcp/ip AS SAID THERE


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

okay i will .......

but wat abt ((((try using it after restating the modem also...)))) as u said 

wat do u mean by restating ??????


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 16, 2007)

Restarting The Modem


----------



## mediator (Jan 16, 2007)

me_chirag said:
			
		

> but listen one thing , my dataone modem has two output....
> 1. is for LAN Card
> 2. is for USB
> 
> cant we do tht way tht we connect one pc with LAN cable and Laptop with USB.


Yea, thats the simplest solution!! I used to do that when I didn't have wireless router! Router is the simplest solution and u have one....perfect! Its as simple!
But USB connection for internet isn't so stable physically!



			
				me_chirag said:
			
		

> acha one thing more i would like to ask to u......
> earlier wat i used to do is tht , my sister has another dataone connection at other home. wat we do is , we use her ID and Password to login and use her a/c for completing 400mb......
> 
> but now a days its not working.....
> can u also guide me abt tht tooo..... any ideas for tht toooo.....


Thats illegal. Neways, its ur family after all. They might have patched up  the flaw (not sure) so that others can't connect like that.


Some people often change the password. If "admin" doesn't work as password then u shud enquire if someone changed the password!


----------

